# My black R35



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

taken by my friend:


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

looks amazing teh new gtr has really grown on me......black looks amazing!

i think i need clean boxers.....


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

looks stunning. the black really accents the form.


----------



## highside (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like the sort of car Darth Vadar would drive.
(I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Nice*

Looks amazing, black looks wicked, champion motor :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Sinister


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

Its so shinny that i can see your face from the reflection!

lol


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wow! georgous car i love the almost completely black window tint! looks mental and evil.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

very dark tint :thumbsup: 
is it legal in Singapore?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Best colour they do it in - but it will look dirty in 30 seconds of it being cleaned - which is why I will go for red or white

Kp


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy shit!

I dread to think what that would have cost!

Cars in Singapore typically cost more than 3x what they would normally 

Plus you have to bin them after a certain time (5 years?)

Looks amazing!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Stunning, Black 35`s are definately doing it for me.


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

Mark B said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> I dread to think what that would have cost!
> 
> ...



The price range from USD185k - 200k depending on model and importer.

Still not as expensive if it was in Denmark..


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

mate this is heavy!!!!!!


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

KingAbarth said:


> The price range from USD185k - 200k depending on model and importer.
> 
> Still not as expensive if it was in Denmark..


No, not even close:thumbsup: 

But beautifull car none the less!!


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!!!
Did a small sex wee


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

could you also be so kind and post some shots of the inside? i'd like to see how the red bits look like in combination with the complete black of the outside.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

der_horst said:


> could you also be so kind and post some shots of the inside? i'd like to see how the red bits look like in combination with the complete black of the outside.


Mine's a Premium Edition so it has no red bits. I prefer it that way. Will try to get some pics soon though.


Anyway, thanks guys for the compliments. KP is right though, this colour is impossible to keep clean for more than 5 hours! Also the tints on the windows are not legal but there are darker ones around


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Jspeed said:


> Mine's a Premium Edition so it has no red bits.


this is cursed. why does every car that interests me turn out to be specced in a way that will not be available in europe? i thought this time it was safe to ask as you had the dark wheels, but it seems i should have expected this 

the urge... to kill nissan decisionmakers... is rising again 



Jspeed said:


> I prefer it that way.


me too, so i was hoping you could prove me wrong


----------



## TURBO_T (Mar 24, 2008)

omg i just did a man wee that is prue joy


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The last pic makes the car look soo beefy. They really are so much bigger than any other skyline.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

oh my god, that's beautiful


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning car that, Looks awsomw in black.

James


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

this is the first time i`ve seen a picture of the 35 and thought yes i want one. red white dont do anything for the shape imo. black hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Top Banana,

really, Really Smart.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Is this the black one that was written off afew days ago? 

Nice car you got/had there bud!! Looks evil!


----------



## JETGTR (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd Say white is the go in R32, R33 and R34 GTR's... But God damn BLACK is the colour in the R35's. That last picture looks amazing. Im extremely jelous mate.
:thumbsup:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Stunning. Looks mean, aggressive, beautiful..... could go on for ages here!!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks awesome!

Is the front screen tinted??

Cheers
Nito


----------



## shazzie (Mar 29, 2008)

what does it drive like mate?


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

shazzie said:


> what does it drive like mate?


I posted a review here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/863690-post10.html

And no, mine wasn't the one that crashed! :chuckle:


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

im starting saving now so seen asit took me 12 years to acquire mine expect me to own one by the time the r45 gtr arrives on our shores


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## FikkiG (Apr 6, 2008)

That is soooo sexy!!!:smokin: 

Black looks much better than the white they tested on Top/Fith gear.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

just seen the picture of your car, i was traveling at the begining of the year and was in singapore for a week. 

I saw a black GTR while i was out and about, may of been yours. even the missus noticed it


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Black really is my colour of choice for the R35. :smokin: 

I've had black cars before and they impossible to keep clean, but when they are nothing can beat them.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that is awesome, i'm going to work hard for one now.


----------



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

*Wow....*

i dont like the term ..awesome.. too american for me but FOOKING AWESOME looking car,,,:chuckle:  
jelousy is a bad thing


----------

